
How trashy TV made children dumber and enabled a wave of populist leaders - pattusk
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/07/20/how-trashy-tv-made-children-dumber-enabled-wave-populist-leaders/
======
mc32
I’m surprised this is coming from the WaPo. One of the main pillars of
liberalism is freedom and propensity to advocate for the common person; we too
are legitimate and it was counter to the more conservative impulses to set
minimums and propagate a high morality.

What a turn of events the last few years have been.

~~~
hodgesrm
I tend to skip WaPo articles like these though this one actually cited quite a
bit of data.

That said there are so many variables at work in political choices that any
claim of a single root cause needs a lot of scrutiny. For instance, what other
characteristics link these populations? How were they excluded?

